# Gory Hanging Upper Torso Illusion



## DIYhaunter (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey fellow haunters, I would like to get your opinion about my latest video. This is a project we had in our haunt last year and it really worked out well. It was quite a shock to some of our visitors. Have you done anything similar? What worked, what didn't?


----------



## Texas_T (Aug 4, 2012)

*Hey Justin Cool Ideal, I like it. We have always taken chain saws (with out the chain of course). and I have seen grown men, that I know have had to set world records running away from me when I would fire it up. One thing we always did, was work on the teenagers that thought they were to cool for costumes. I'm sure you have seen them as well.*


----------

